# The darkest spot in the human history.



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I visited Auschwitz-Birkenau and this are the pics i have taken.









































































































































































































































































































The estimated number of murdered people in Auschwitz-Birkenau is 1.1mio. To get an idea of how much it is i made the following picture.
Every pixel stands for one person. Every line stands for 100 people. The first lines i have drawn standing for 1.000 people.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

great thread. i'm jealous of you for getting to go there


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Very somber yet perfect pictures. Thank you very much for that!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm bowled over by your beautiful photos... thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Beautiful Photography and i love the cloud formations  stay healthy Tom Green because a few decades down the line you should visit Palestine and create volume 2.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Incredible thread, one of the best I've seen.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Great pics!! It's too bad that I didn't get to see this place when I was in Poland in 2003, as bad as it is it's also very interesting.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Beautiful Photography and i love the cloud formations  stay healthy Tom Green because a few decades down the line you should visit Palestine and create volume 2.


A rather scummy thing to say, what a shock. :lol:


Nice photos Tom. They capurted the mood very well.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

nomar i wont stoop to your level of insulting people and calling them scum 

"enjoy" your life


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

I felt a knot in my throat while looking at your photos.

Amazing!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Very well photographed.

The image where the rail ends seems to symbolize the end of people's lifes.

I just visited the Anne Frank museum last week. This series evokes the same feelings.


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

Stunning photography - deeply moving place. I plan to visit Poland in August and I'm still deciding whether to go to Auschwitz-Birkenau. As a place that signifies the very worst of humanity I feel I probably should experience it, even if the whole place repulses me. Thks for sharing.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Beautiful Photography and i love the cloud formations  stay healthy Tom Green because a few decades down the line you should visit Palestine and create volume 2.


rubbish

bow down you stupid muslim.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

People, don't ruin this thread. It fully goes against the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Great and thought-provoking thread! Thx, Tom!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Hebrewtext said:


> rubbish
> 
> bow down you stupid muslim.


Its ok , I understand fully where all the rage and anger is coming from. I felt so upset and angry when those people went into those towers in the US and claimed it was in the name of islam. So i could only imagine what you and others like you might be feeling and going through.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> nomar i wont stoop to your level of insulting people and calling them scum
> 
> "enjoy" your life


Again your reading comprehension leaves one wanting. I called your words scummy which they indeed were.
Anyway, I don't have to take a cue on manners or morality from a person who eagerly anticipate the killing of masses of people. Then you whine why people of our ilk get such a reputation for nastiness. hno:

It is for others to weight how crude your remark was and how selflishly inappropriate it was to use such a thread to vent your hate and to wish others dead.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful but chilling. It's amazing what people are willing to do to one another simply because they view another as "different" or "wrong". Thank you, Tom for sharing these excellent photos.

Yet having just viewed these harrowing photos, someone is spreading hate towards different ethnic/religious groups. It just goes to show that we never learn from our past mistakes. hno:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

nomarandlee said:


> Again your reading comprehension leaves one wanting. I called your words scummy which they indeed were.
> Anyway, I don't have to take a cue on manners or morality from a person who eagerly anticipate the killing of masses of people. Then you whine why people of our ilk get such a reputation for nastiness. hno:
> 
> It is for others to weight how crude your remark was and how selflishly inappropriate it was to use such a thread to vent your hate and to wish others dead.


Nomar Nomar Nomar  it is so easy to make something up about someone , but actually expecting people to believe you is a totally different thing 

I aspire to the killing of people ? :lol: ....and where on earth did you conclude that i am hating or wishing others dead ... then again i guess when someone is cornered they tend to lash out and blurt out bullcrap.

have a nice day Nomar.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos; interesting place


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was there like 12 years ago. You can imagine how the place felt in fall. The day was gloomy, the wind was blowing... And when I started thinking what had happened there it got really scary. I couldn't help myself thinking of Auschwitz as a haunted place.

This thread is definitely one of the most interesting and -most of all -important threads on this forum. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the impressions, Tom!
Very sad part of our history.


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.
Although I have to disagree with your thread's title :
One of the darkest places in the human history. Its only one among too many of that kind.


----------



## pro77 (Nov 26, 2008)

I know that jewish people murdered by the nazism aren't involved in contemporary fight in palestine trouble.
I know that to judge someone we must to refer to the historical context and situation.
We can't condemn people in absolute for his past or his present.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

abigbagofpoo said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Although I have to disagree with your thread's title :
> One of the darkest places in the human history. Its only one among too many of that kind.


True. They are amazing photos though, too much talent.

@pro77 , i agree aswell. Murdered people usually cant do anything anyway !

But yes i get what you are saying , and i was not trying to compare or relate , the pictures gave me the feeling of darkness and depression and palestine popped into my head. Thats all.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice photos, but I have to disagree with the title.

The modern-day Nazis sitting in Tel Aviv have created a darker spot in human history.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Would you please shut up?
This thread is about the concentration camp of Auschwitz-Birkenau.
It is not about Palestine or Israel!


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, communistic concentration camps were worse  And took about 70mln people, so I think THAT is the darkest spot. I was in Auschwitz and from what I seen, living conditions there were few times better than in commie camps (that I know from grandmother's diary). At least in Auschwitz there were some food rations.
I'm not trying to defend or clear Nazis, cause it'd mean that I'm not normal  But you all have to remember about much bigger evil, that was in the east.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Actually i didn`t planned a discussion thread. 

Bad things happened and happening all over the world. But 90% of all people would agree that Auswchitz stands for the worst crimes against humanity.

Please show some respect to the 1.1 million people and stop the discussion..


----------



## qompass (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, the Nazi holocaust should not be regarded as the worst atrocity in mankind's history. Worse things have happened, and continue to happen today.

It's a shame westerners are so obsessed with that period in history, maybe because they feel a sort of guilt or shame? It's like they only have eyes on the back of their heads.

If they could see the bigger picture maybe there would be more understanding in the world, and I find it amazing that so many descendants of holocaust victims (Israelis) feel they have a right or find it acceptable to treat the Palestinians in that way; imprisoning them and wiping them off the land. Did they learn nothing from history?


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Tom_Green said:


> But 90% of all people would agree that Auswchitz stands for the worst crimes against humanity.


Did you make some survey? 




Tom_Green said:


> Please show some respect to the 1.1 million people and stop the discussion..


So now stop being so ignorant and show respect to ~100 millions victims of communism all over the world.


----------



## god (Apr 8, 2004)

Why so few shots from inside?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

god said:


> Why so few shots from inside?


Actually it was forbidden. I don`t know why...

Elvenking: Feel free to post such a thread and give me a link. I will vist it. That`s my honest opinion.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

pingyao said:


> Stunning photography - deeply moving place. I plan to visit Poland in August and I'm still deciding whether to go to Auschwitz-Birkenau. As a place that signifies the very worst of humanity I feel I probably should experience it, even if the whole place repulses me. Thks for sharing.



pingyao,

I went there in 1995 and was sick for two years afterwards or maybe just very depressed about what Nazis did to innocent Jews, Poles, gays etc in Nazi-occupied Poland. Went back in 2008 and we decided not ot go again and my friend didn't mind and instead went to see nearby Salt Mines in Wieliczka and Krakow both splendid examples of what is good in human nature. I have Polish relatives (now dead) who survived Auschwitz and Bergen Behlsen and none of them or their children want to see these places - I think in some ways the war isn't quite over for them yet even if though nature seems to be taking over such dark places as Auschwitz.

What's worst about this place for me is the dehumanization of innocent people and yes sadly it continues today. But the world must remain tuned in and be proactive to ensure some troubled areas do not degenerate into complete ethnic cleansing and genocide, because it is very likely. Crimes committed by Stalin and his henchmen were just as evil.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Urbanista1 said:


> But the world must remain tuned in and be proactive to ensure some troubled areas *do not *degenerate into complete ethnic cleansing and genocide, because it is very likely.


Ethnic cleansing and genocide is taking place today.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

intense pics of a place full of human shame..


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Elvenking said:


> Did you make some survey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you compare two evils?
Do you think being put into a gas chamber is more comfortable than starving in a gulag?
Hitler would have also killed 100 million people if he had the chance to do so.


----------

